# Hello from Sheffield



## aardvark (Oct 1, 2012)

Found this site when looking for ideas for a trip to skye next year.

My wife and I have a Toyota Hiace Pop top camper, which we bought recently and are looking forward to some adventures in it.

Cheers

Aardvark


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 1, 2012)

*Hi from another sheffielder*

welcome to the site


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello Aarvark and welcome :wave:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Aardvark - welcome to WC - if you become a full member you can download the POIs and have a choice of locations to stopover. :wacko:


----------



## ellisboy (Oct 1, 2012)

:welcome:Aardvark !  :have fun:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Beemer (Oct 2, 2012)

*And another from Sheffield..*

Hello from S5 :dance:


----------



## lotty (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi and welcome :have fun:


----------



## aardvark (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks all for the Welcomes...

Sheffielder's where about are you?

S11 here


----------



## Coachman61 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the site
From Sheffield (S5):enjoy.


----------



## Little Dorrit (Oct 5, 2012)

aardvark said:


> Thanks all for the Welcomes...
> 
> Sheffielder's where about are you?
> 
> S11 here



Hi Aarvark - I'm also from S11.  Have only recently acquired my Ducato motorhome.  Still very much on a "learning curve".  Wish you well on your travels!


----------



## Sharloid (Oct 5, 2012)

Welcome, we're from Sheffield also, S2.  Though nearly ready to spend the next year round europe!


----------



## Coachman61 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi S11 we are from S5 is this a code?.we also purchased a Ducato motorhome in September this year we are straining at the bit to Go off again:good look.


----------



## Native Warrior (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi and welcome. :welcome: We're from West Yorkshire.


----------



## gazberwick (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi fellow Sheffielders..... I used to live in S8  but emigrated to S21!!!


----------



## jamesmarshall (Nov 14, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Viktor (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome.  I have a Hiace Regius which is similar built by Wellhouse Leisure in Shepley just North of you.  They are excellent to deal with if you need help with parts or habitation.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome from another s5 motorhomer. We're taking over.!!!!!!

jt


----------



## kimbowbill (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome, i'm a Sheffield dosser, just doss in and around sheff, :lol-053:


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 16, 2012)

*hi from molly 2*

hi from molly 2   s 35


----------



## Robmac (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------

